# Πού είμαι;



## seimontadtecwyn (Jan 20, 2009)

Γεια σας,

Αυτό το ερώτημα δεν το εννοώ φιλοσοφικά, αλλά γεωγραφικά:).

Καθόμαστε σε ένα προάστιο της Νέας Φώκαιας (Yenifoça), και νομίζω ότι βρίσκόμαστε στην Ιωνία, αλλά μήπως βρίσκόμαστε στην Αιολία; Το παραδοσιακό σύνορο ανάμεσα στην Ιωνία και την Αιολία είναι ο Ἕρμος ποταμός, και είμαστε στο βορρά του Ερμου.

Οταν οι Ελληνες πήραν τη Σμύρνη και τα περίχωρα (νομίζω ότι μείνατε εδώ απ’το 1919 μέχρι το 1923, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος), πρόλαβαν να διαχωρίσουν τα εδάφη σε νομούς; Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος τα αποτελέσματα;

Βέβαια, καταλαβαίνω ότι μάλλον κι σ'αυτή την περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει απόλυτα σωστή απάντηση στο «Πού είμαι;», αλλά θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να διαβάσω τις προτάσεις σας.

Με χαιρετίσματα,

Σάιμον


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 20, 2009)

Καλησπέρα.

Πράγματι, κατά την αρχαιότητα το τυπικό όριο μεταξύ Αιολίδος και Ιωνίας ήταν ο Έρμος ποταμός, όμως και η Σμύρνη και η Φώκαια μετείχαν στο Κοινό των Ιώνων και ο πληθυσμός τους ήταν κυρίως ιωνικός. Επομένως, θα απαντούσα Ιωνία. Κατά τα λοιπά, δεν νομίζω ότι οι όροι Αιολίς/ Αιολία και Ιωνία αντιστοιχούσαν και σε δοικητικές υποδιαιρέσεις: στα χρόνια της αυτοκρατορίας των Αχαιμενιδών τα όρια μεταξύ των σατραπειών της Λυδίας και της Ελλησποντικής Φρυγίας δεν συνέπιπταν με τα (θεωρητικά) όρια Ιωνίας και Αιολίδος (αν και το μεγαλύτερο τμήμα της Ιωνίας υπαγόταν στην πρώτη, ενώ της Αιολίδος στη δεύτερη σατραπεία)· κατά την περίοδο της ρωμαϊκής κυριαρχίας και οι δύο περιοχές ανήκαν στην επαρχία της Ασίας.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 20, 2009)

seimontadtecwyn said:


> σε ένα προάστιο της Νέας Φώκαιας


Άντε βρε τυχερέ, Μαρσεγιέζος είσαι.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 21, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Άντε βρε τυχερέ, Μαρσεγιέζος είσαι.



Σωστό κι αυτό!


----------

